# Craftsman Miter Saw



## ljr19183 (Dec 6, 2008)

I had the large ball bearing presswd off today and new one pressed back on. After re assembling saw I still have a slight deflection on blade. Would it be worthwhile replacing needlebearings at the end of shaft ? has anyone ever had this problem with a 3 year old Caftsman saw? If so what did you do to get it right?


----------



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

Buy a new saw, different brand. Sell the Crapsman and list all the upgrades you did. Seems that Craftsman quality has been in decline for years, at least with the saws.


----------

